

Ask HN: Tools of the Software Architect - mrits

If you guys were designing a new system for a new team of around 10-15 people, what are some of the tools and processes you&#x27;d use? It&#x27;s an open ended question but I think we are all interested in what people have recently found to be better processes, diagramming software and examples...that kind of stuff.
======
avitzurel
When designing a new system here's what I usually do (in my team).

1\. Open up a Github Pull request with initial pseudo code.

2\. All discussion about the architecture of the system goes into that pull
request.

3\. [https://www.draw.io/](https://www.draw.io/) is used in order to draw the
data flow in the system, how things communicate and wired together.

Often times, we have something we call a "grooming" session where all
developers that are involved will meet and discuss the system, brainstorm and
iron things out.

Architecting a system is more often than not a communications between people
issue not just communication between software moving parts so laying out a
foundation where everyone discusses and puts their input is crucial.

